# Antelope Borscht



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets do something Russian, to be more specific, Ukrainian. I'm talkin' Borscht.

I worked in small town North Dakota often and found the table fare at the Ma n Pa restaurants fantastic. They'd have these buffets with all kinds of stuff that no one could pronounce but it all tasted so great. There was a lot of cabbage, many times Borscht.

I love beets, and cabbage, and broth made from wild game, and Borscht, so here we go.
*
Antelope Borscht:*


*Ingredients*


wild game neck or shank meat
3 quarts water 
1 onion, chopped 
1 cup chopped carrots 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1 bay leaf
1 clove garlic crushed, 
3 cups diced, sliced or shredded beets 
2 cups chopped cabbage 
1/4 cup white vinegar, or to taste 
salt and ground black pepper to taste 
1 cup sour cream, for garnish 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh dill, for garnish
 Canned sliced beets will work in a pinch:


*Directions*


Cook the meat in a large soup pot over high heat until browned, about 3 minutes per side; add water, onion, carrots, celery, and bay leaf to the pot, bring to a simmer and cook for 1 hour. Strain broth and rinse off the meat and veggies in hot water.
Return the meat, vegetables and broth to the pot and simmer for another 2 hours, or until the meat falls off the bones. Strain the broth and reserve.

Combine broth, beets, garlic, and cabbage in a large soup pot; cook, stirring occasionally, until beets are tender, about 30 minutes. Reduce heat to low; add vinegar, salt, and black pepper. Simmer for 15 minutes.

Serve garnished with sour cream and dill; rye bread on the side, of course.
There's nothing wrong with leaving the meat and vegetables that were used to make the broth in the Borscht, but I prefer mine simple; beets and cabbage and broth from beef or wild game. The antelope neck meat along with the celery, onions, and carrots are a meal by themselves and a bowl of Borscht will accompany it:


A dollop of sour cream and some dill:


Боже, благослови Америку


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd eat it!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks incredible. Gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That looks really good goob.

As I have said before, my mother was from Germany and I spent 2 years over there in the service so I have eaten a lot of European food.

Everyone that ate my mom's cooking wondered why the German dishes tasted so good and different than anything that they tried. One of her not so secret "secrets", was to use imported vinegar from Germany, you can get it at Sigfrieds Deli in Salt Lake, it is more flavorful and much stronger, you have to dilute it with water.

She used it in everything from Rotkohl, (red cabbage), to Kartoffelsalat, (potato salad).


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Wife's family is from Ukraine. She still makes Borscht every holiday. Along with a few other traditional Ukrainian dishes. Very hearty meal and warms the body. Just be prepared for all that ruffage to cleanse your bowels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*No beets in Hooterville*



hondodawg said:


> Wife's family is from Ukraine. She still makes Borscht every holiday. Along with a few other traditional Ukrainian dishes. Very hearty meal and warms the body. Just be prepared for all that ruffage to cleanse your bowels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geeze, don't show this to your wife. I'm a little embarrassed that I used canned beets.

.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, don't show this to your wife. I'm a little embarrassed that I used canned beets.
> 
> .


No worries,
When she found perogies already made in the store she was very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*bison n beet borscht*

bison broth
fermented beets
sour cream
fresh parsley flakes


----------

